# nz weed



## vonnagy (Sep 26, 2003)

no, not that kind of weed 

This is a lily that most kiwis consider a weed, I happen to find it beautiful.
Anyways, all comments and criticisms will be much appreciated.







cheers!


----------



## plove53 (Sep 26, 2003)

very nice b/w


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 26, 2003)

Very nice.  I really like BW botanical shots.  I recently picked up "Flora" photographs by Imogen Cunningham (one of my favorites).

I would tend to crop this from a 2x3 ratio (8"x12") to a 2x2.5 ratio (8"x10"), maybe just a smidge off the top, and the rest off the bottom.

And I need more info, please:
what camera and lens?  film or digital?  type of film or approximate resolution?  any filters used?  Adobe PS?  flash or available lighting?  etc....

Thanks


----------



## oriecat (Sep 26, 2003)

That's lovely!  I can't believe you crazy kiwis (no offense intended ) would call that a weed!  It's gorgeous!  I agree that a slight cropping might be good.


----------



## Dew (Sep 26, 2003)

wow!!! .. its lovely ... since i dont do any "floral" photographs ... this shows a lot of possibilities


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice work, I get a sense of the texture of the leaves for their lines :scratch:


----------



## mrsid99 (Sep 26, 2003)

Flowers and plants are some of my favorite subjects and this one is great!
 Personally I would have liked to see more detail i.e. closer and larger but it's very nice anyway.


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 26, 2003)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> no, not that kind of weed
> 
> This is a lily that most kiwis consider a weed, I happen to find it beautiful.
> Anyways, all comments and criticisms will be much appreciated.
> ...



Interesting flower/weed.  :0)  It seems to have a heart shape to it.  It seems white but being b&w could give an ilussion and it could really be yellow or something, what color is it?


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2003)

Great B&W!!   I am more drawn to the background leaves than the flower, for some reason.   They don't even look real, they are so perfectly captured here...  love it!


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 26, 2003)

cool, thanks for you opinions and criticisms.

The flower is white with a yellow stamen and it grows every here! 
Took this with my canon d10 digital, I desaturated it in photoshop, i thought this particular shot would look well in b/w. 

cheers!


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 26, 2003)

That is such a nice picture.  Great job


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 26, 2003)

Ok I'll admit it. This wasn't the weed I was looking for. 
It's a very nice weed none the less. I really like this photo. I love how the background remains so sharp and in focus, but with the contrast it doesn't detract from the subject at all (for me anyway).


----------



## havoc (Sep 27, 2003)

I just really love the way the way the flower sticks out at you, it almost punches you in the face looking at it, (in a good way though) Very beautiful picture.


----------

